
Camels, Not Unicorns – DTC Founders Who Are Thriving - sindhya1
https://beautymatter.com/2020/09/camels-not-unicorns-three-thriving-dtc-founders/
======
sindhya1
Per a recent Harvard Business School case study, Dollar Shave Club continued
to be unprofitable for 3+ after its acquisition by P&G. Read more juicy stuff
in this article and discover 3 badass founders who built profitable brands
without venture capital.

